# Price of big bale haylage and hay?



## IncaCola (10 November 2010)

I currently buy my haylage off the farm where my yard is. Up until now I have been getting the large round bales at £30. They last 5 horses about one week. However the farm has just told me these have run out and is now offerring me much smaller square bales at £42!!! They are probably 1/2 to 2/3rds the size of the round bales and are so light that one small paerson (ie me!) can push them along the ground. I realise prices have risen due to a poor grass year, but this is a 2 to 3 fold increase which I think this is ridiculous!!!!

So I am wondering what everyone else pays both haylage and hay (as I would be happy to change to hay) and if anyone can recommend me a supplier who could deliver to Bridgwater, Somerset, thanks.


----------



## now_loves_mares (10 November 2010)

I get slightly smaller than full size bales (haylage). 2 people can move them but not one. They are probably about 80% of full bales, last my two nearly a fortnight (evening hay only) and cost £21. They are excellent quality too. But I'm in Scotland and I don't think they shortage is so bad.

(BTW I know haylage goes off but as it's quite dry haylage and it's cold here, it's fine for this long).

Me thinks you are being ripped off a bit


----------



## Daisychain (10 November 2010)

I pay £30 for a very large square bale of hay, equivelent to approx 20 small bales. Top quality.

£25 for large round bale haylege, and £15 for large square bale of oat straw!


----------



## zoon (10 November 2010)

£20 for a large square hay bale - equivalent to 10-12 small ones


----------



## Nosey (10 November 2010)

Paid £50 for my last round bale - brilliant quality but have just seen an advert locally today for small bales at £10 a go!!!


----------



## Dovorian (11 November 2010)

Ten pounds for a small bale of hay?  My goodness that sounds like 'guinea pig run' rates. Are they really aiming at the horse/large animal market?


----------



## Chestnuttymare (11 November 2010)

now_loves_mares said:



			I get slightly smaller than full size bales (haylage). 2 people can move them but not one. They are probably about 80% of full bales, last my two nearly a fortnight (evening hay only) and cost £21. They are excellent quality too. But I'm in Scotland and I don't think they shortage is so bad.

(BTW I know haylage goes off but as it's quite dry haylage and it's cold here, it's fine for this long).

Me thinks you are being ripped off a bit 

Click to expand...

who are you getting those from? that's cheap.


----------



## now_loves_mares (11 November 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			who are you getting those from? that's cheap.
		
Click to expand...

I think actually they are £22, not £21. Get them from a guy at Wilkieston. Not sure I want to tell you full details if you think that's cheap LOL 

He tends to have a fixed number of buyers and knows roughly how many each will need, and works out supply v demand quite well. Helps that he makes my neighbours haylage too. I also use him to do some grazing maintenance so keep in touch with him through the year


----------



## galaxy (11 November 2010)

The very large bales of haylage around here are £45.  They are really big and it would take a couple of men to roll one (if on the curved sied.  If on an end, no chance!).

Lasts 3 horses 2 weeks. (quite dry stuff so luckily lasts well)


----------

